# OGF Gear!



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I've found a vender that we will work with to supply us with OGF Gear. We're starting out with window decals.

We are going to offer the original design again. They will be available initially in white and black, additional colors should be possible. 

I'm going to place an order for window stickers soon- after I get an idea of how many are initially wanted by everyone.
Once I get the decals, I'll mail them out to everyone.

_If you want any window decals, please post how many, and which color here in this thread . Their size will be close to 4 3/4" X 8 7/8._

* (you are not ordering any by responding to the thread, that will happen soon so stay tuned)

Shake is working on the OGF order location now.

* I will have some for sale with me on May 30th, at the West Branch Outing!


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll take 2 white please


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Ruminator,
Can you give us the size and price?

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

6 of the old style white ones


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

When you say "Window decal" you mean sticky right not static cling decals? 

If they are sticky I'm up for 2-Black 2-White. Thx Ruminator!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'd take 1 white 1 black I think.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Two white for me please.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

1 white 1 black


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Put me down for 2 white and 1 black!!!!!!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

two black and 1 white


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

1 white and 1 black, assuming these are the only colors??


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

2 whites, one black for me.....Thanks.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

1 white 1 black


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I want two, white and black


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

i'll take 2 black and 2 white....thanks


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I would take 2 white, 2 black


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll take a white and a black. Will these stick to an aluminum boat? Anyone wanna chime in on that one? Thanks!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> I'll take a white and a black. Will these stick to an aluminum boat? Anyone wanna chime in on that one? Thanks!


Not to jump the gun but they are a decal that will transfer to anything that is cleaned and recleaned. I rubbed the area with a tiny touch of rubbing alcohol and let it dry. Mine has been on for 5 years.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd like 4 black ones.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Two black


----------



## Panfisher1402 (Apr 8, 2011)

4 white please


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I would take 5 white and 5 black


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

2 white please.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

2 white, 2 black


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

So is white - black letters on a white background and black - white letters on a black background? Can you post a sample of each along with the size?

And the big thing, what do you expect the price to be?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I would take one of each.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

3 of each 6 total. Thanks


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

1 white one for me


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

*They are exactly like the originals, very close to- 4 3/4" X 8 7/8".

They stick great to most any flat, cleaned surface. From boat windshields and motors, to painted surfaces, and I've seen tackle boxes with them.

I'll know the price by this coming Tuesday and post it. It will be $9.00 or less a sticker, including shipping costs.*


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

3 white


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> They are exactly like the originals, very close to- 4 3/4" X 8 7/8".
> 
> They stick great to most any flat, cleaned surface. From boat windshields and motors, to painted surfaces, and I've seen tackle boxes with them.


Excellent...way to go Ruminator. I'll order two black and one white.

I thought I had your number in my phone...drop me a PM sometime with your number, and we can catch up. I am thinking about going to the West Branch outing...just have to see how things go, busy time of the year.

Oh, and thanks again for getting this lined up.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

2 white and 2 black please.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'll take 1 white and 1 black


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

The price will be $9.00 ea. everything included. or possibly a little less.

I'll know for sure by this next Tuesday and will post by then.

The size will be the original size of very close to- 4 3/4" X 8 7/8" .

Someone asked, - These stickers will hold up for years, I got 8-9 yrs. out of my original ones!


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll take 2 white ones. 
Thx.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

2 white please


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

I'll take 1 white, 1 Black


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

2 black


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

1 white and 1 black.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Heck sure, I'll take couple..Color does not matter


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks, I would like 2 black and 2 white


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry for the change but only 2 black. Thanks


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Put me down for a white one


----------



## Scubasam (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd like a white and a black please. Pm me with the cost.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

2 black and 2 white for me please!


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

2 White, 2 Black


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Ruminator said:


> I've found a vender that we will work with to supply us with OGF Gear. We're starting out with window decals.
> 
> We are going to offer the original design again. They will be available initially in white and black, additional colors should be possible.
> 
> ...


2


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll take 2 blAck


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

put me down for one original. lets hope price goes down when the quantity goes up.


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Ill take 2 white


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Two Black please


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

1 white 1 black


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

2 black and 2 white for me please.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Are you willing to trade for these? 
JK I'll take a couple, dunno color


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

One white


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> The price will be $9.00 ea. everything included. or possibly a little less.
> 
> I'll know for sure by this next Tuesday and will post by then.
> 
> ...


If it's like your avatar, I 'll take one with black letters.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd get 2 of the black.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd like to get two in grey ....


----------



## HONKEREXTREME (Apr 3, 2013)

1 white and 1 black, Thanks


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd take 2 black


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Put me down for 2 white and 1 black


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

Any photo as to how they look? How big? Thanks


----------



## bigtracker (Apr 6, 2010)

2 whites please


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Soooo I think you guys are up to... oh I don't know... two maybe 3 hundred. You have so much support from us. I'm thinking t-shirts are next! I know I'd get a few!


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry, i see the size. Any way I can see photos once you have a "stock" or digital sample? Either way thankyou, I'll order 2 maybe 3


----------



## Seabolt84 (Jun 1, 2011)

Two of any color for me.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I'll take 1 black and 1 white please. Thanks.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I would like 4 black, would be curious to know what different colors will be available before actually ordering though. Would be nice to have a camo one! =)


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

2 white, 2 black ..... let me know if you may have them with you at the West Branch get together, which every one is invited to on May 30th, or just mail them.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Seen some requests for what they look like and size. I'd post a photo but mine went with my last truck (forgot to remove) Can anyone post a photo of the original? I believe they will look just like the T-shirt logo, But oval shaped. Sweet stuff... Did someone say T-shirt?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Pat, they will not be oval. They're exactly the same as the original ones we sold. Just like your t-shirt's design.

I'll post a photo from one of the first ones I get from the supplier 

_Their size will be close to 4 3/4" X 8 7/8._


----------



## kevin t (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll take 2 whites.


----------



## XtopwaterkingX (Mar 23, 2014)

one of each


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

I would like 2 white.
How will we pay and receive them once they come in?


----------



## mattchaney (May 31, 2008)

two please one white one black


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

TAG24 said:


> I would like 2 white.
> How will we pay and receive them once they come in?


........................................................................................................................

Just keep watching here in the Lounge for when I post a separate thread that orders can now start being made.


----------



## TheFilthyOar (Apr 16, 2010)

3 black please


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

1 White


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> Pat, they will not be oval. They're exactly the same as the original ones we sold. Just like your t-shirt's design.
> 
> I'll post a photo from one of the first ones I get from the supplier
> 
> _Their size will be close to 4 3/4" X 8 7/8._


I'd need an XL, 4 3/4x8 7/8 would be way too small
One white, one black decal.


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

That shirt looks awesome, I would definitely get a couple especially in black.


----------



## CrappieCody (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd take 2 white ones


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

I will take 1 white 1 black please and thank you


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

The shirts are awesome! 

Many OGF members have enjoyed wearing them for years, myself included. 
I've already begun looking into shirts and hope to be bringing them back soon.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL C.J.


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

I'd like two of each, please.


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

yarmo said:


> I'd like two of each, please.


would like to see the decals, before I order, thank you.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Freighthauler, I'll be posting a pic next week. After I get my trial run delivered this Friday, and figure out the process of posting a pic.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

:B - failed test to see if I could create the green fish icon from days of old... can't delete post. 

It would have been cool though!


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

+4 in White. Thanks!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

3 white for me


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd be interested in one white and one black, thanks.


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Do we have a OGF decal available yet? Price? and how to order yet?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

psjmk1 said:


> Do we have a OGF decal available yet? Price? and how to order yet?


Are we there yet . . . Are we there yet? LOL


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll take 2 thanks


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Been patiently waiting on ordering some decals....your KILLINNNGGG MMEEEEE!!!!!!! lolol! Cant wait =)


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Me too. Only been patiently waiting since I started this thread over a year ago....


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Ruminator - I work as a an artist at a screen print shop and work with CorelDraw all day long. If you need any help with line art vector graphics for a vinyl cutter (or screen printing), just let me know. I can draw from scratch or convert just about any image to vector art.



Ruminator said:


> .....create the green fish icon from days of old.....


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

psjmk1- actually I started this thread just in the middle of last month. But I understand how long ago you started your thread.

I ran into a snag with the vendor I had selected and expect to announce very soon that we are back on track. 

Hang in there please. I am working on it.


AtticaFish- thank-you for your offer. I'm beyond the design stage. Check your pms.


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I...you...its all good. I think everyone just wants promote a good thing. Can't wait for the finish product.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

psjmk1 said:


> I...you...its all good. I think everyone just wants promote a good thing. Can't wait for the finish product.


I'm with you 100% !!

btw- those are some "Hawgs" you're holding!!


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Ruminate is it to late to place the order ID like 1 white 1 black.. thanks


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd be interested in 1 Black and 1 white.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

yep I'm in 1 of each!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys, I apologize for the extra time its taking me to get this off the ground!
The storms have been a nightmare for me with run-off coming into my basement, and at the same time I've been working with a quality issue with my vendor that hasn't ended well.
I've contacted several more vendors and am getting their pricing.
Thanks for understanding, I am on it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mission Impossible?????????????????????? Good luck buddy! May the Schwartz be with you!


----------



## Rob Fitch (Jul 31, 2014)

Ruminator said:


> I've found a vender that we will work with to supply us with OGF Gear. We're starting out with window decals.
> 
> We are going to offer the original design again. They will be available initially in white and black, additional colors should be possible.
> 
> ...


I'd like 2 white and 2 black


----------



## geauga12 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd like 2 white 2 black decals. Who do I pay and get in contact with!?


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Seems like we've all been waiting too long for these answers. Ruminator do we have anything yet?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I've now received delivery of another order. I had problems with a prior one and wouldn't sell them... ate the cost. 

Watch the Lounge for a new thread announcing how you can place your orders!

This vendor has a better product without raising the price for everyone. I'll put the sticker details in that upcoming announcement.


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ruminator said:


> I've now received delivery of another order. I had problems with a prior one and wouldn't sell them... ate the cost.
> 
> Watch the Lounge for a new thread announcing how you can place your orders!
> 
> This vendor has a better product without raising the price for everyone. I'll put the sticker details in that upcoming announcement.


Excellent!


----------



## taddpole (Jul 9, 2015)

id take 2 white.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Any new info??


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I love your timing Pooch! Yes, as of less than an hour ago you can now go to the OGF Merchandise and Discussion forum and place orders.  

Just follow this link - http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/team-ogf-stickers-available-here.285124/#post-2057282


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ruminator said:


> I love your timing Pooch! Yes, as of less than an hour ago you can now go to the OGF Merchandise and Discussion forum and place orders.
> 
> Just follow this link - http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/team-ogf-stickers-available-here.285124/#post-2057282


Order Placed. Process went flawless. Thanks


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback psjmk1, I'm glad to hear it.
Shake's been working hard at getting everything ready. He is a wizard at this stuff!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Order placed. All good too. Thanks


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Order went through..............Thanks a lot. Sold my Ranger pickup last November with my old decal on it. Since I bought new truck, it hasn't looked right without seeing the OGF on the back windshield.


----------

